# Bellator signs Roger Huerta!



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

F*cking awesome!

http://mmajunkie.com/news/18306/bel...ected-to-announce-signing-of-roger-huerta.mma



> Bellator calls Monday press conference, expected to announce signing of Roger Huerta
> by John Morgan and Steven Marrocco on Mar 14, 2010 at 9:00 am ET
> 
> Former Ultimate Fighting Championship lightweight Roger Huerta (20-3-1 MMA, 0-0 Bellator) is set to test his mettle in Bellator Fighting Championships' season two eight-man lightweight tournament.
> ...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

That's very disappointing..

I was hoping he would sign with SF/Dream or even the UFC again..


----------

